# Country Woman loves horses



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone 
I am new here, 
I have always loved horses, my favorite breed is the Arab 
and my favorite type is the Paint 

I have been riding all my life 
I have never owned my own horse but I have ridden my 
friends or cousins horses


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome, I love Arabs and paints, too!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

How do I earn carrots? 
thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu will from time to time open a thread and see a basket in the top right of the screen, and there will be 3 or 4 carrots scattered around the screen. click and drag them to and into the basket to keep them. YOu have about one minute til they disappear.

Also, sometimes you'll see a "carrot indicator" thing that looks a bit like a calculator at the top of the screen. It will have the name of a subforum where if you go to, you will find a carrot waiting for you to take/ within a couple of minutes til it either expires or someone else gets it.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Where is the basket to put the carrots in 
and how do you get horses


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I'm a paint person too!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the patterns of the patches on the horses


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome 
The Painthorses and arab horses are beautiful !


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

next spring I hope to go riding again


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

It's not easy in winter !


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

No its not easy 
when I was younger and took care of my friends horses 
I rode in the snow in the winter 
I loved it though


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Three years ago, I rode with a friend (woman) in the winter. It was beautiful but my body was cold. Glaglagla !


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I just love to ride


----------

